# The 4ghz Clubhouse



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

as there are a few people who have reached the magical 4ghz,i thought why not have a club for us boys to hang out.

we can post our settings or just help others get to the 4ghz no.

here is my settings for 4ghz on my board-

FSB STRAP TO NB-333
FSB FREQUENCY-500
PCI-E FREQUENCY-101
DRAM FREQUENCY-1000
DRAM COMMAND RATE-2T
DRAM TIMING CONTROL-MANUAL
TRANSACTION BOOSTER-AUTO
CLOCK OVERCHARGING MODE-AUTO
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
PCI-E SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
CPU VOLTAGE-1.5625V
CPU VOLTAGE REFERANCE-0.63X
CPU VOLTAGE DAMPER-ENABLED
cpu pll voltage-1.50v
dram voltage-2.25v
fsb termination voltage-1.3
north bridge voltage-1.4v
nb voltage referance-auto
sb voltage auto

********************************************************

C2D
*GIORGOS TH* E6850 @ 4324MHZ-
*D44VE* E6600 @ 4140MHZ-
*TIGGER69* E6750 @ 4000MHZ-http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248440

PENTIUM D/CELERON/P4
*FREAKSHOW* P D 820 @ 4301MHZ-http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162682
*DR.DEATH* P4 @ 4130MHZ-
*RANDOM MURDERER* P D 820 @ 4066MHZ-
*ATHLON X2* celeron 346 @ 4049MHZ-http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248961

ALL AMD`S


can you please just post your cpu-z link like mine above,and your mb settings


----------



## DOM (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate you  

Did you get the idea when I said I wanted to be in the 4GHz club 

So how much volts did you try with your ASUS P5B Deluxe that you couldnt get 4GHz


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

Bored today, eh tigger? lol


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 30, 2007)

Shouldnt this be the STABLE 4GHZ CLUB ?


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shut this club down, he was validated at 3999.94MHz, NOT 4GHz, he's just lying through his teeth! Heheheh
Wish I could get to 3GHz, let alone 4GHz.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 30, 2007)

Getting there aint hard. I got to 3900MHz easy. Running 2xOrthos is the hard thing.
Stability is the bottom line.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Getting there aint hard. I got to 3900MHz easy. Running 2xOrthos is the hard thing.
> Stability is the bottom line.


What the hell fun is that? Suicide runs, FTW!!!!! lol


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont consider funny to reach 4GHz just so i can post it in the forums but in the long run not to be able to keep it running 24/7...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah i can run 4GHz, but its only stable for about a minute at 75C load.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 30, 2007)

Well i got to 3900...Stable in windows running apps , checking temps, CPUZ and stuff but i couldnt play a game more than 5 minutes....


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Well i got to 3900...Stable in windows running apps , checking temps, CPUZ and stuff but i couldnt play a game more than 5 minutes....


That just means it's time for better cooling. lol


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 30, 2007)

In order to get from 2.4GHz to 4.0GHz i propably should have Phase cooling....Which aint worth the money  ( Or a great water cooling system which again aint worth it ).


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> In order to get from 2.4GHz to 4.0GHz i propably should have Phase cooling....Which aint worth the money  ( Or a great water cooling system which again aint worth it ).


You're no fun. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

mine is pretty stable at 4ghz.i ran science mark 2 fine,which is all i ever did on the 6300 and that was fine.the temps on this are a bit better than on that tho' so i could run at that 24/7.

on the p5b-deluxe i went higher than on this on the vcore,upto 1.57vcore,but it wouldnt get to windows.

it can be stable or not.if its stable then thats all the better but if not,post it anyway.i think its quite a achievement getting to 4ghz so why not have a place to show it off?

also if we use this to discuss the settings we are using to get there,it may help others to achieve this zen like speed 

and wile e  i noticed theres quite a few people with 4ghz oc's now so why not have a 4ghz club too.


----------



## DOM (Sep 30, 2007)

hey tigg did you do the vdroop mod to your dlx. ?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> mine is pretty stable at 4ghz.i ran science mark 2 fine,which is all i ever did on the 6300 and that was fine.the temps on this are a bit better than on that tho' so i could run at that 24/7.
> 
> on the p5b-deluxe i went higher than on this on the vcore,upto 1.57vcore,but it wouldnt get to windows.
> 
> ...


Well, I hope to be able to join this club someday, preferably with a quad core. (Phase is on the "to buy list" at tax return time. Muhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!  lol)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

@ dom,i never did any mods to my p5b-dlx.which makes it even more suprising thaat i got my 6300 to 3.9ghz in it.it was a great board tho' even without no mods.

have you modded yours? if you poosibly can i reckon you should switch to some asus p5k variant,they have better oc'ing options.


----------



## DOM (Sep 30, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> @ dom,i never did any mods to my p5b-dlx.which makes it even more suprising thaat i got my 6300 to 3.9ghz in it.it was a great board tho' even without no mods.
> 
> have you modded yours? if you poosibly can i reckon you should switch to some asus p5k variant,they have better oc'ing options.


Yeah ive dont the vdroop mod I dont get as bad a drop as I did before 


*3.2GHz *

1.35v _Bios _

1.312v _Idle in Windows_

1.296v _Load " " ORTHOS Small FFTs_

1.336v _Load and Idle with Vdroop Mod _

*3.6Ghz*

1.6v _Bios_

1.552v _Idle in Windows_

1.528v _Load " " ORTHOS Small FFTs_

1.592v _Load and Idle with Vdroop Mod_


im not really looking at getting a new mobo not yet


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 30, 2007)

With 1.67Vcore on my P5K deluxe during summer time on water cooling.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 30, 2007)

I *want* to get my AMD Athlon XP-M to 4GHz. I get it to 2.8GHz and it's 69*C (I think)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

added you giorgos th,can you post your cpu-z validation link please.

dom,1.6v seems a lot for 3.6,whats your cooling,and temps?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I *want* to get my AMD Athlon XP-M to 4GHz. I get it to 2.8GHz and it's 69*C (I think)



lol, if it counts i just realised i have a P4 prescott (3GHz, skt 478) that OC's to 4.2GHz here, but the mobo has a vdroop issue that makes it crash after a few hours. (it gets worse over time)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

post it,with your cpu-z link and i will still add it.


----------



## DOM (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats what I need for those speeds 

*3.2GHz * 1.296v 

*3.6Ghz* 1.528v ORTHOS Small FFTs cores 59 cpu 62 

you havent seen my case lol here


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 30, 2007)

hummm i wander if it needs to be on new hardware if not then look who holds the 478 category in the extreme oc clubhouse


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 30, 2007)

ASUS P5RD1 w/no voltage controls..so in essence everything is stock on voltage

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248961

FSB STRAP TO NB-Auto
FSB FREQUENCY-176
PCI-E FREQUENCY-100
DRAM FREQUENCY-400
DRAM COMMAND RATE-2T
DRAM TIMING CONTROL-Auto
TRANSACTION BOOSTER-AUTO
CLOCK OVERCHARGING MODE-AUTO
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
PCI-E SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
cpu pll voltage-1.368v
dram voltage-2.66v
fsb termination voltage-1.3
north bridge voltage-1.4v
nb voltage referance-auto
sb voltage auto


----------



## freakshow (Sep 30, 2007)

i want in this club can i get in woo hooo lol validation in sig


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

added-

freakshow
athlon x2

welcome guys


----------



## d44ve (Sep 30, 2007)

Great idea Tigger..... I will get validation up here shortly.


A suggestion though..... I think you should have a C2D section and a Pentium 4 & PD section. The p4's & PD's are fairly easy to get to 4Ghz


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my 4600X2 @ 5.57Ghz - 1.475vcore real.


What? Don't you believe me?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 30, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


>


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## DR.Death (Sep 30, 2007)

fine then i will post my validation


----------



## freakshow (Oct 1, 2007)

woohoo made it lol


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm getting close at 3.8 on my P4.  I'm still going to take it higher soon as I get my mobo back and I have more accurate temp readings from the sensors (should be tomorrow, woohoo!!).

Last I tried, though, 175 BUS crashes the rig before XP reaches desktop, so I'm figuring on raising the vcore a bit more and see how it holds.  Fightin wiht that x23 multiplier is a bit of a struggle, though


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone know of anyway to modify an AMI bios so that maybe i can have control over my vcore? lol


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> anyone know of anyway to modify an AMI bios so that maybe i can have control over my vcore? lol


I have an AMI bios modifying tool, but I can't add extra options, just unlock hidden ones.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe you could take a look at the bios from my asus?

View attachment 9864


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> maybe you could take a look at the bios from my asus?


Sure thing. Post or link it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2007)

check my last post i updated it


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

I looked in there, but there was absolutely nothing to unlock, but I did find something already unlocked under Hardware Monitor in the Power menu called CPU Voltage Selection. It only has values of 0 and 1 available tho. Have no Idea what that does. Attached picture of what I'm talkin about. You mess with it at all?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2007)

i have absolutely no clue what that is..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i have absolutely no clue what that is..


lol. Neither do I. Perhaps it's time to mess around with it and see what it does?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2007)

i checked it out but its greyed out and looks to be just a voltage monitor


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i checked it out but its greyed out and looks to be just a voltage monitor


That's weird, it's selectable in the editor. I'm gonna check to see if there's an update.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

No updates. Bummer. I'm guessing it's a bug in the proggy, which is probably why the values made no sense. I'll have to keep that in mind for the future.

Sorry I couldn't help, Athlon.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2007)

its all good i really just need a new 775 motherboard anyways..


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure my brain is faster than 4GHz. We need a BPU-Z to check the voltages, multis, FSB, core speed, etc of our brains.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

hat said:


> I'm pretty sure my brain is faster than 4*M*Hz. We need a BPU-Z to check the voltages, multis, FSB, core speed, etc of our brains.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

added dr death

arranged into cpu groups.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> PENTIUM D/CELERON/P4
> *FREAKSHOW* P D 820 @ 4301MHZ-http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162682
> *DR.DEATH* P4 @ 4130MHZ-
> 
> ...



i think athlon x2 needs to be in are group?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Fixed it for you.



^^lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

sorted.it must have been his name and the schmoke i've had


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2007)

faster than 4MHz and 4GHz


----------



## freakshow (Oct 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> sorted.it must have been his name and the schmoke i've had



lol nice u need to pass it


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)

OK... a quick run to 4GHZ just so I can be in the club


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 2, 2007)

that's on an asus p5w dh deluxe. i don't remember all the settings...


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK... a quick run to 4GHZ just so I can be in the club



When did you get DDR3


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

added-

d44ve
random murderer

come on guys were are the cpu-z val links


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

May I suggest an amendment??? An "OVER 4.2Gig" clubhouse???


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Shouldnt this be the STABLE 4GHZ CLUB ?



Yeah, I like that idea!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

ok then,at the least it has to be science mark 2 capable? what about that.with a cpu-z and science mark screenie?

and tatty,you only want a over 4.2ghz section coz i cant get mine to that


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> When did you get DDR3


Yeah, wait. When did you get DDR3, d44ve? And do they provide any performance gain?


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)

awwww damn... My secret it out! 





tigger69 said:


> added-
> 
> d44ve
> random murderer
> ...



Doh!!@!  


Sorry about that. I will get them tonight.





Tatty_One said:


> May I suggest an amendment??? An "OVER 4.2Gig" clubhouse???




You just want to be in your own clubhouse by yourself!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> ok then,at the least it has to be science mark 2 capable? what about that.with a cpu-z and science mark screenie?
> 
> and tatty,you only want a over 4.2ghz section coz i cant get mine to that



Damn right!  Why bother with SM2???? there is a thread for that anyways, why not incorporate a different CPU test to show some stability for a change, post a CPU-Z screenie plus say PC Mark 2006 freebie?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn right!  Why bother with SM2???? there is a thread for that anyways, why not incorporate a different CPU test to show some stability for a change, post a CPU-Z screenie plus say PC Mark 2006 freebie?



aren't you being a bit picky? this isn't the 4GHz stable clubhouse, it's just the 4GHz clubhouse.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 2, 2007)

4.6 MHz?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 2, 2007)

yes, as it show clearly on my screen my screen shot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> aren't you being a bit picky? this isn't the 4GHz stable clubhouse, it's just the 4GHz clubhouse.



No he suggested having to do a Sceincemark run to prove stability, all I am saying is that if people want proof lets use a proggie that does not have it's own thread already, that way he can incorporate the 4Gig club with a new CPU bench, am not fussed personally whether it has stability proof or not TBH.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

heres my 3d06 shot,3194 cpu score 






well go for pcmark06 then ok?

edit,anyone got a link for pcmark06 freebie? i cant find it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres my 3d06 shot,3194 cpu score
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that really all you have??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

thats at 3.6ghz 

i will run it at 4ghz later,and i will post my pcmark05 score,its all i could find.

that cpu scores not that bad is it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't exactly get a ScienceMark score as I have since sold the processor to t_ski.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 2, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Can I join?



roflmao hahaha thats some funny $%#! right there


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

DaMulta 

I still beat you  even at 3.6GHz and not max on the card,  I want to be in but the chip or mobo wont let me


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 3, 2007)

o.o these celeron Ds...  what sort of power do you get out of them at those insane speeds?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2007)

Does mine count Tigger?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

can you post a screenie and possibly a cpu-z val link please?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, same link as in your extreme OC club.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=238255


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice OC, JrRacinFan!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks man.

Oh BTW guys, it runs at a 24/7 4350mhz on 1.25 vcore. Never goes above 51C on stock cooling and idles at 41C.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 3, 2007)

4.5GHz is currently the best one I've seen so far.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> o.o these celeron Ds...  what sort of power do you get out of them at those insane speeds?



It actually isn't that great, my SuperPi 1m score with the 4.6GHz Celeron D was only 31s.  Though I ran it at 4.2GHz 24/7, and at that speed is kept up with my mid-range x1650Pro and 7600GT in games, my CPU score in 3Dmark06 at 4.2GHz with the x1650Pro was 1051.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 9, 2007)

hmmm . . . druken OCing sucks.  Got my rig back up and running now, and yesterday evening I went and *drunkenly* set settings in the BIOS (read: there was no logic involved).  I somehow managed to come up with settings that run stable at 4.03GHz at idle and doing menial tasks, but the system loses it when put under heavy-heavy load for about 5min, like, running F@H CPU console.  BSoD everytime, either a stop error or what appears to be related to mem settings or referencing an ATi driver.

This would be fine and good . . . except that any adjustments to these mystical settings I set results in the system not even reaching the desktop before a BSoD, and considering my drunken state last night, I have no idea what prompted me to setup the BIOS the way I did . . .

<sigh>

I guess I need to reset the defaults and start from there . . .






. . . I do think it's kind of funny, though . . .


----------



## freeboy (Oct 24, 2007)

these speeds are great, where can I find the cpu-z verifier?
I was stable at 3800! but not even getting to windows at 4000 on water! hum, seems we need to rethink the plan of attack. maybe after burn in the sys will do better? Thanks for these great over 4000 speeds inspiring those around you!


----------



## tony929292 (Oct 26, 2007)

hmm i can get  to 4 ghz can i join just have to bump  fsb for 800 to 890


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> I dont consider funny to reach 4GHz just so i can post it in the forums but in the long run not to be able to keep it running 24/7...



Hey Banned Guy.....I run at 4Gig 24/7 on 1.51V.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey Banned Guy.....


I LOL'd.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I LOL'd.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2007)

ohhh here ya go, I tried to stop myslef from joining this one, here is an old screenie that should do it......I am such a lemming!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2007)

I will update in the morning.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

*can I join*


----------



## freeboy (Nov 6, 2007)

look at that voltage??? what kind of heat are you seeing ?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

not very much heat here 63c cores


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> not very much heat here 63c cores



Lol...with a TCase of just 60C then thats fairly mild to say the least


----------



## freeboy (Nov 6, 2007)

again on the heat issue, how are you getting the reading? IE what software hardware?


 that much volts has got  to be scorching, I am surprised the cpu is stable, great job...


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

freeboy said:


> again on the heat issue, how are you getting the reading? IE what software hardware?
> 
> 
> that much volts has got  to be scorching, I am surprised the cpu is stable, great job...



Trt has some innovative air cooling


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2007)

i will read through this tonite and update it (i promise)


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> not very much heat here 63c cores



air conditioning vent next to open case oops secrets out.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 7, 2007)

I found this interesting,..it looks like the E6850 has a high heat capacity. 
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA9U


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 13, 2007)

thought I'd revive the dead here -

ASUS P5W DH Deluxe mobo, BIOS ver2302
Pentium 4HT 524 Prescott - stable 24/7 @ 4.26GHz @ 35C idle/50C-55C loaded
(stock 3.06GHz / 133 BUS)
BUS 185MHz
FSB 741MHz
Multi x23 locked
vCore 1.562v
FSB term [AUTO]
NSB 1.60v
SSB 1.20v

memV 2.15v
mem timings 3-3-3-9-20
mem freq 370.6MHz

PCI 33.3MHz
PCIE [AUTO]


screenie of my last PCMark05 run, cause I'm too lazy to cut-n-paste some CPU-Z screenies






just happy I finally got it this high - next stop - 800MHZ FSB!!


----------



## freeboy (Nov 13, 2007)

yep, I was not too escited when I hit 4k, I will be excited when I hit 4k stable! Congrats 
Fyi my water sys UPGRADE is in the system, lots of goodies, when up I'll send some pix and scores


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 25, 2007)

Is this thing still moderated??  

Sign me up


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2007)

Recommends to the OP that this be renamed the 4.3Gig club.....it's getting far too common now :shadedshu


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2007)

I can go 4.6 stable, if you'd like


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> I can go 4.6 stable, if you'd like



Sorry....did I forget to put "and do SuperPI 1M in under 12 secs"


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Recommends to the OP that this be renamed the 4.3Gig club.....it's getting far too common now :shadedshu



methinks you're just a grumpy old man...


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry....did I forget to put "and do SuperPI 1M in under 12 secs"


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2007)

> Sorry....did I forget to put "and do SuperPI 1M in under 12 secs"



that right ther would elimintate a lot of P4's 

even at 4.6GHz, I still can't break 30s in PI1M

at least I can say that I've got a Prescott capable of running stable at 4.6 with air cooling


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> methinks you're just a grumpy old man...



Damn U know me too well!  Now I have the DQ6 I can easily disable one of the cores in the BIOS (once I have got to grips with all the options on this board) and then I wanna see what she will do in superPi.


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 2, 2007)

just wanted to drop by and say hi......and no its not stable ran 3dmark06 to CPU test 1 before crashing.But at least i broke the "barrier"I think with a good liquid setup i could be stable at this and beyond.....ahhhhhh to dream perchance to live.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2007)

OCDB validation 
http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=297


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 4, 2007)

y'all dual cores are just wicked when it comes to mathmatical calculations, dammit!

Last time I ran SuperPI 1M, this P4 was clocked at 4.26GHz, and still took 31s to complete.


Oh well, at least I can say for a single core P4 she's pretty fast


----------

